# Hex Dateien vergleichen



## waldy (25 Januar 2022)

Hallo
Ich habe zwei Hex Dateien und möchte die miteinander vergleichen.
Mit welche Tool oder Programm kann man das machen?
Gruß


----------



## blackpeat (25 Januar 2022)

Notepad++ oder WinMerge sollten sowas machen können. Aber ob dir das schon reicht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## PN/DP (25 Januar 2022)

hex dateien vergleichen - Google Suche
		


Willst Du nur vergleichen, ob die Dateien gleich sind? ---> Eingabeaufforderung: fc /b datei1 datei2

Was meinst Du mit "_Hex Dateien_"?? Du willst binäre (nicht-Text) Dateien vergleichen?

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Januar 2022)

Wie heißt denn die Datei aus dem EPLAN P8 Verzeichnis


----------



## Aweeller (25 Januar 2022)

Wenn Du die Dateien auf z.B. Byte Ebene vergleichen willst, hatte ich persönlich immer den HexWizard genutzt


----------



## waldy (25 Januar 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit "_Hex Dateien_"?? Du willst binäre (nicht-Text) Dateien vergleichen?


Ja, ich möchte nur binäre Dateien vergleichen.

Speichergröße von Datai ist 64 MB.

Gruß


----------



## dekuika (25 Januar 2022)

HxD /Hex Editor


----------

